# قبل ان اتزوج ؟



## bashaeran (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*قبل ان اتزوج كنت افكر اولا بالعلاقة كيف تكون ، وكيف اجد البنت الي تكون من نصيبي . هل اكون من اشخاص محضوضين بان تكون  زوجتى مثالية بكل شيء  ،  رغم اني لم افكر انا كيف انا بالنظر الاخر . ومحاسن ومساوء وافكار تاتي من هنا وهناك . لكن عندما تزوجت تبدل كل شي منذ ولادة اول طفل بعد وفاة والدي ب 7 ايام  . وتذكرت قول يسوع حول البذرة ان لم تمت لا تحيى . حسنا رغم ان الموضوع غريب بعض شي لكن . انا تبدلت لان المسؤلية هي هي . يوجد مثل يقول ( الي يريد شي يعوف شي ) ومثل الرب يقول ( ما من شي اعظم من ان يبذل الشخص نفسه من اجل احبائه ) عندما يغرس الوالدين المحبة بداخل قلوب ابنائهم تبقى وتزيد وتعظم انا لا اقول بانني الاب المثالي لكن كل شي سهل اذا كان الطرفين متفقين ( اب . ام ) في الجهد بالتربية الواحدة المسيحية متفقة لكي ينجحوا بالحياة  انذك تكون السعادة المرجوا من قبل الرب اخوتي كتابتي لموضوع هو للذين لم يتزوجوا بعد والمتزوجين  كل افكارك قبل الزواج طبيعية وتاكد لو تركت مكانة لرب في تسهل طريقك تنجح  في حياتك لكن اذا لم يكن هناك بذل تكون المصائب تحدث بين الحين والاخر.  وليس تنازل  ، لطرفين هو نقص في الشخصية وليس عيب لكن عدم الاعتراف بالخطء مصيبة  . لكل العائلة وتنقلب كل العلاقة على الابناء وعندما يكبرون يخافون من ممارسة الحياة لان الوالدين يكون مثال حي لهما . وضع  حد لكل شي حتى ، تيڤي وانتر ، ومبايل واصدقاء لان لا حياة بدون الابناء .*
* ارجوا ان تشاركوني بافكاركم لا لاعجاب بل تبادل الاراء واستفادة منها  لحياة افضل . *


----------



## candy shop (14 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا ومهم

الزواج بيغير كل شىء مهما حلمت ورسمت طريق لحياتك بعد الزواج كل شىء بيتغير ساعات كتير بيكون للاحسن طبعا  لما بيكون فى تفاهم وقبل كل شىء لوجود ربنا فى حياتهم

وساعات فى الخطوبه بيمثلوا على بعض ويتعبوا بعد الجواز لانه مبنى على الغش والخداع وبعدهم عن ربنا 

شكرااااااا على الموضوع القيم 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل
شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم لكل الشباب الرب يباركك


----------



## bashaeran (17 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ومهم​





candy shop قال:


> الزواج بيغير كل شىء مهما حلمت ورسمت طريق لحياتك بعد الزواج كل شىء بيتغير ساعات كتير بيكون للاحسن طبعا  لما بيكون فى تفاهم وقبل كل شىء لوجود ربنا فى حياتهم​
> وساعات فى الخطوبه بيمثلوا على بعض ويتعبوا بعد الجواز لانه مبنى على الغش والخداع وبعدهم عن ربنا ​
> شكرااااااا على الموضوع القيم ​
> ربنا يباركك​


 شكرا لمشاركتك ومرورك الجميل


----------



## bashaeran (17 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل​
> شكرا جدا
> 
> الرب يباركك ​


 الرب يبارك الجميع وشكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## bashaeran (17 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع مهم لكل الشباب الرب يباركك


 شكرا لمشاركتك ومرورك الجميل


----------



## Strident (17 نوفمبر 2012)

bashaeran قال:


> *قبل ان اتزوج كنت افكر اولا بالعلاقة كيف تكون ، وكيف اجد البنت الي تكون من نصيبي . هل اكون من اشخاص محضوضين بان تكون  زوجتى مثالية بكل شيء  ،  رغم اني لم افكر انا كيف انا بالنظر الاخر . ومحاسن ومساوء وافكار تاتي من هنا وهناك . لكن عندما تزوجت
> *


*

كنت منتظر كيف وجدت زوجتك المثالية لان عندي نفس المشكلة والمخاوف والامنيات ولا ارى كيف ساجدها بصراحة...

لكن وجدتك قفزت لما بعد الزواج 

اخبرني من فضلك كيف وجدت شريكة حياتك التي لا تستطيع الحياة بدونها*


----------



## bashaeran (17 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كنت منتظر كيف وجدت زوجتك المثالية لان عندي نفس المشكلة والمخاوف والامنيات ولا ارى كيف ساجدها بصراحة...





johnnie قال:


> لكن وجدتك قفزت لما بعد الزواج
> 
> اخبرني من فضلك كيف وجدت شريكة حياتك التي لا تستطيع الحياة بدونها


 *سوال مهم واجيبك بصراحة ، وقبل ان اجيبك اعطيك مثل من كتاب المقدس . ان لم يبني الرب البيت فباطيلا يتعب البنائون . *​*انا لم اجدها ( زوجتى ) من حسن ضني زوجت اخي هي التى اوجدتها لي ولها كل الفضل بعد الرب .*
*رغم اني لم اكن اعرف اي شي عن الزواج الا ما نسمعه من هنا وهناك ولانني كنت مقيد ولم اكن احب الاختلاط بالجنس الاخر الا من خلال الكنيسة او العمل وشعارى كان  ما تعلمته من استاذى توما بان احترم كل فتاة  على انها اختى وكل امراءة هي امي وكانت معاملتى لناس هكذا اقول لتك اختي وللاخرى امي مهما كانت ديانتها لا اعرف اذا كان هذا فشل في حياتي او النجاح . لكن مهما كانت انفعالات او سلوك مغاير لا تكتب خذ كل شي بالعقلانية ثق بالله ثم بنفسك واعطي الباقي لشركة حياتك اذا ترغب بالنجاح بحياتك ابعد عن الغيرة لان تتعلم بعض الاشياء منها قد لم تكن تعلمتها من اختك او امك.  اذا افتك في اي شي مستعد لتوضيح اكثر وبدون اي تعب . والله يكون مهك  بالتوفيق انشالله برعاية امنا العذراء ورب الاكوان يسوع المخلص امين *​​


----------



## أرزنا (28 فبراير 2013)

سلام المسيح
عندما تكون أعذبا تكون حرا بالمطلق وعندما تقبل مشاركة شخص آخر بحياتك تصبح حريتك مروهنة لحب شريكتك وهذا أمر جيد


----------



## bashaeran (15 مارس 2013)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> عندما تكون أعذبا تكون حرا بالمطلق وعندما تقبل مشاركة شخص آخر بحياتك تصبح حريتك مروهنة لحب شريكتك وهذا أمر جيد


اكيد انا معك وشكرا لمشاركتك وعبالك


----------



## أَمَة (16 مارس 2013)

bashaeran قال:


> *كل شي سهل اذا كان الطرفين متفقين ( اب . ام ) في الجهد بالتربية الواحدة المسيحية متفقة لكي ينجحوا بالحياة  انذك تكون السعادة المرجوة *
> 
> *لو تركت مكانة للرب في تسهل طريقك تنجح  في حياتك *
> 
> *ليس تنازل  أخد الطرفين هو نقص في الشخصية وليس عيب لكن عدم الاعتراف بالخطء مصيبة  . ** لكل العائلة وتنقلب كل العلاقة على الابناء وعندما يكبرون يخافون من ممارسة الحياة لان الوالدين يكون مثال حي لهما *


 

موضوع ممتاز ويستحق التقييم.
لضيق وقتي ساشارك مرة اخرى واكتفي بإنتقائي خير الكلام الذي قلته في الإقتباس أعلاه.


----------



## bashaeran (17 مارس 2013)

أمة قال:


> موضوع ممتاز ويستحق التقييم.
> لضيق وقتي ساشارك مرة اخرى واكتفي بإنتقائي خير الكلام الذي قلته في الإقتباس أعلاه.


دائما تفاجئينا بسلاسة ربنا يرعاك وتحضنك امنا العذراء


----------



## WooDyy (17 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## bashaeran (18 مارس 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع


شكرا لمشاركتك بس الرد كان من غير  تعليق


----------



## بنت السعوديه (11 يونيو 2013)

موضوع جميل الرب يباركك


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

> اذا لم يكن  هناك بذل تكون المصائب تحدث بين الحين والاخر.  وليس تنازل  ، لطرفين هو  نقص في الشخصية وليس عيب لكن عدم الاعتراف بالخطء مصيبة  .


اكثر من رااااااااائع بجد 

فعلا الحب ما هو عطاء وبذل لاجل الاخر 

​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (29 يونيو 2013)

بعد جزيل الشكر علي كلامك الحسن الرائع وفائق الوصف
اهديك مقولتي
ما احلا وجودك يا الله وسط الاهالي
تبقي بيك البيوت صلاة تصعد للاعالي
واعرف ان بركات الزواج
واحد مواظبة من الشريكين علي الحضور معا لبيت الرب
اتنين مواظبة من الشريكين علي الوقوف لدقائق
  كل ليلة للكلام الطلق مع الرب والسجود له
تلاتة بذل كل واحد لنفسه وروحه وجسده للاخر
متخليا ومتخطيا رغباته وشهواه وميوله الخاصة 
اربعة اذا كان هناك اطفال اوطفل واحد
فيبنغي علي كل منهم التضحية براحته من اجله
خامسا في نجاح العلاقة نفسيا وجسديا
بما فيها العلاقة الزوجية ومتطلبات المنذل
نقول فضل القوة لله لا منا

اختم معاك بمثل بسيط
مرة قلت لواحد صاحبي 
ربنا هو اللي سترك ورفع راسك قدام خطيبتك لما شوطت
الورقة الملفوفة
فافرح بشبابك ولياقتك بس ماتنساش حمله الحبي معك
فقالي لا انا واخد علي كدا كل مرة بجيبها
حتي شوف وكنا لوحدنا دلوقتي
شاطها فماجيتش في الطاروقة وبعدت

تقبل فائق احترامي وتحياتي وتقديري
عشت في ملئ رعاية المسيح
وليعطيكم اكثر مما تستحقونه
بحسب حبه الفائق وغناه في المجد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا استاذي بجد 
من رأيي ان فعلا الشئ الاساسي في نجاح الزواج هو وجود الراب يسوع داخل البيت 
وتسليم حياة الزوجين له و بين يديه 
فهو يرعاهم ويعطيهم المحبة كل واحد للاخر 
وذي ما حضرتك قولت التنازل ليس ضعفا بل احيانا يكون هو غاية الحب 
و العناد صعب جدا بين الزوجين 
ووجود كرامة لكل منهما لنفسه 
يجب ان تكون كرامة الزوج هي كرامة زوجته و كرامتها هي كرامة زوجها 
فأذا كان لكل واحد كلمته وشخصته وافكاره اصبحوا اثنين وليسو واحدا 
و مافيش عيب من المناقشة و الحوار للوصول الي الراي المقنع الذي يرضي كل منهم 
من اساسات نجاح الزواج في وجهة نظري 
عدم الكدب او الغش في اي شئ 
بمعنى كل كدبة بتهدم طوبة ف بيت الزوجين مهما كانو متحابين 
ولا يوجد كدب ابيض و اسود و ملون الكدب هو الكدب 
و هناك ايضا عامل اساسي لتكوين اسرة صالحة هو الاحترام
كلما ذاد الاحترام بين الطرفين كلما كانت العلاقة بينهم تقوم على المحبة 
وعدم جرح شعور الاخر 

انا اسفة على اني طولت 
بس بجد موضوع جمييييييييييل  جدا و انا شخصيا استفدت منه 
ربنا يبارك حضرتك و يعوضك 
و


----------



## bashaeran (5 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا استاذي بجد
> من رأيي ان فعلا الشئ الاساسي في نجاح الزواج هو وجود الراب يسوع داخل البيت
> وتسليم حياة الزوجين له و بين يديه
> فهو يرعاهم ويعطيهم المحبة كل واحد للاخر
> ...


تسلم ايدك انا معك ورايك  يعجبني وربنا يباركك في حياتك العملية والمهنية


----------



## رنا الأمورة (29 أكتوبر 2013)

طرح  راااااااااااائع


----------



## رنا الأمورة (29 أكتوبر 2013)

انا  شابة بعمر ال  22   فعلا  الواحد بيكون   متلبك   مو  عارف  شو بدو  يعمل  او شو بدو يسوؤي   لبعدين  لهيك  يترك كل   التفكير ويدعو الرب  ليساعده   
منشكر الله  على الهداية يلي  منحنا ياها ومنصلي   يوم  منكون   محتارين  
المسؤولية  هي السمؤولية لازم نتحملها


----------



## nanna poula (31 أكتوبر 2013)

دا حال كل الشباب مش بس انت
ربنا يباركك


----------



## emmazektol (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*جميل جدا الموضوع وضرورى هذه المعلومات خاصة للمقبلين على الزواج *


----------



## philanthropist (17 أكتوبر 2014)

الزواج شي جميل لكن عندما يسير الاثنان معا مع المسيح و يكونوا متفاهمين وبيحبوا بعض


----------



## bashaeran (7 نوفمبر 2014)

رنا الأمورة قال:


> طرح  راااااااااااائع


شكرا لمرورك


----------



## bashaeran (7 نوفمبر 2014)

رنا الأمورة قال:


> انا  شابة بعمر ال  22   فعلا  الواحد بيكون   متلبك   مو  عارف  شو بدو  يعمل  او شو بدو يسوؤي   لبعدين  لهيك  يترك كل   التفكير ويدعو الرب  ليساعده
> منشكر الله  على الهداية يلي  منحنا ياها ومنصلي   يوم  منكون   محتارين
> المسؤولية  هي السمؤولية لازم نتحملها


يمكن الانسان مرات الانانيية تجعل من حياته كابوس لكن التواضع سبيل لحياة يختاره الرب


----------



## bashaeran (7 نوفمبر 2014)

emmazektol قال:


> *جميل جدا الموضوع وضرورى هذه المعلومات خاصة للمقبلين على الزواج *


شكرا لمرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## bashaeran (7 نوفمبر 2014)

philanthropist قال:


> الزواج شي جميل لكن عندما يسير الاثنان معا مع المسيح و يكونوا متفاهمين وبيحبوا بعض


اكيد بنعمة الرب


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2014)

الفرق بين قبل وبعد الجواز تكمن فى كلمة واحدة
المسؤلية


----------



## bashaeran (13 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الفرق بين قبل وبعد الجواز تكمن فى كلمة واحدة
> المسؤلية


 اكيد شكرا لمرورك


----------

